# October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Voting



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Time for people to enter their aquarium into the Freshwater Tank of the Month competition for October 2011. If you'd like to nominate your tank, here are the steps:

First off, you do not have to nominate your own aquarium; maybe you were really impressed with another user's aquarium. You can nominate them instead! The same rules and guidelines apply to nominating someone else's tank. 

Post in this thread! Post your photos and details about the aquarium; the more information the better (size in gallons/liters, livestock/plants that live in it, etc.). Now's your time to tell the voters why you deserve to win Tank of the Month! 

After the nominating phase is over, we'll enter the voting phase! During the week-long voting phase, a poll will be added listing the various tanks entered during that month's nomination phase. Users will be able to vote on the tank they like the best. Once the voting phase is over, we'll crown a champion for that month, who'll receive a TotM seal on their profile! 

A few rules:
1. You may enter the contest even if you were in a previous contest, provided you did not win in the past two months. 
2. The same tank can also be entered if the tank has had a complete rescape and show no similiarity to the previous.
3. Photos of your aquarium MUST be hosted on the Aquariumforum.com servers, NO EXCEPTIONS. Photos not hosted on our server will not be considered eligible; this is to ensure that future users will always be able to see the photos. Keep it to 10 photos or less. 
4. Only one individual nomination per user for their tank.
5. If you would like to nominate another person's tank, that nomination will not count against you for nominating your own. 
6. In the case of duplicate nominations (two or more users nominate the same tank), it will count as one nomination. 
7. No intimidation or belittling of someone else's tank, especially if you're a competitor. No cheating. 

Decisions are FINAL. If you feel that your tank should have been picked over another, then blame your peers because they're the ones who are voting for it. Unless there's a case of cheating or some other circumstances, decisions will not be overturned. 

Nominations will close *30OCT*.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

55 Gallon Community Tank. 

*Mechanics:*
-Whisper 2 Filter
-Maximum Aerator
-48in MarineGlo Bulb

*Plants:*
- 1 unkown
- 1 Aponogeton
- 5 stalks of Cobomba Carolinia 

*Livestock:*
- 5 Headlight Taillight Tetras
- 5 Black Skirt Tetras
- 9 Tiger Barbs
- 2 Bala Sharks
- 1 Black Tailed Shark
- 1 Chinese Algae Eater 
- 1 Kuhli Loach
- 1 Gold Mystery Snail 
- 1 Sunfish

*Decor:*
- Driftwood
- Granite Rocks
- Caves
- Various fake plants


Lights on

side view

lights off

Sunnie 

Tiger Barbs and Comoba

sunnie and unkown plant (please pm me an identification if you have it)


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*



dvanbramer88 said:


> 55 Gallon Community Tank.


are those plants along the back in your tank or are they your background??looks good man


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

That is a background. The platy's on the background look real to people too.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

This is my 1 liter "Palmtop Bowl", it's been around for 4 weeks now, and everything's going great. No filtration, other than 80% weekly water changes. The light is indirect sunlight from outside, since the bowl sits in a window.




http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/palmtop-tank-build-20163.html

Fauna:
1 pond snail - Fred
1 Malaysian Trumpet snail - George

Plants:
duckweed
anubias nana
dwarf sagittaria


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*




Hee hee! So cute!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*



holly12 said:


> Hee hee! So cute!


cute!!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

Kehy, are those new sprouts on the lily? Nice!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*



holly12 said:


> Kehy, are those new sprouts on the lily? Nice!


o.o? The lilly's growing like crazy, but I don't think you can see it too well from these pictures. lol


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*



HFGGHG said:


> Hi,
> 
> I uploaded pics of my tank but am having a hard time getting them onto
> this thread. I've watched the video. I have 3 pics in my photo album.
> ...


under the picture, there should be lines of code that are for the forum or for html sites. All you need to do is copy and paste the line of code for the forum and post it (it should automatically select all the text when you click on it.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

10 gallon Betta tank, tetra filter, driftwood, 15 watt CFL bulbs 2, lots of live plants including, crypt, ozelot sword, Potamogeton gayi, Rotala Colorata, Limnophyla aromatica , and a male crowntail betta and small pleco, beaslebob method for substract


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

Come on people! I know there are more great tanks out there. It doesn't cost anything to submit and who knows, you may win.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*



29 gallon freshwater tank
polyresin hollowed out driftwood accented with greenery 
planted anubias (right & left foregrounds) and elodea (background) 
far right and far left background plastic plants
6 platies (1 red, 1 painted, 2 rainbow blue, 1 gold Mickey Mouse, 1 variatus neon gold)
7 neon tetras 
3 serpae tetras


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*










220
filtered by fluval FX5 X 2
lights just shop lights
substrate black diamond blasting sand
various plants
various fauna


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

25 gallon tall Aqueon Fish Tank, Aquaclear 150 watt submersible heater, Aqueon Quietwhisper HOB 30 filtration, Marina 100 Airpump with "t" valve for: 2 aeration stones/decor, 4 Zebra Danios, 2 Longfinned Leopard Danios, 2 stick on side thermometers, Aqueon Hood with lamp: Fluorescent Bulb. 



-Two Leopards one Zebra


-One of my Leopards.


-Front shot.


-One aeration decor.


-One of my Zebras.


-Right side shot.


-Left side shot.

P.S it was really hard to take a good shot of my danios lol i couldn't catch them sitting still.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

220 Tank build
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/sta...late-3253.html

susankat, thanks for including your above link. We enjoyed seeing
the 220 empty ! AMAZING !!


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*



HFGGHG said:


> 29 gallon freshwater tank
> planted anubias (right & left foregrounds) and elodea (background)
> far right and far left background plants fake
> 6 platies (1 red, 1 painted, 2 rainbow blue, 1 gold Mickey Mouse, 1 variatus neon gold)
> ...


I really like that rock formation you got there.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

Thank you ! Petsmart ! It's actually fake driftwood in dark brown.
Love your coral ! We were thinking of getting some for the new 
20 gallon.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

Cool, also petsmart hahah


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

Okay, cool! Finally some tanks!! Good looking tanks too!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

6 tanks so far!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*


25 gallon build

Fish are a mated pr of betta macrostoma.
Filter is eheim 2222

It does look low but I was trying something to induce spawning.It worked too so yay!

My favorite aspect is the sunset hygro,and how the tops make it look like little flowers growing.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

Nice tank bev!!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

Nominations close today. If you have thought about putting your tank into the competition and you just weren't sure....why not?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

Thanks Rob!Its a tad overgrown but the fish like it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*



majerah1 said:


> Thanks Rob!Its a tad overgrown but the fish like it.


If there is still gravel space left...it can't possibly be overgrown


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

Hahaha,indeed!

In that case,I dont have enough plants and must find more!


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

I agree with ben it still is an awesome looking tank bev!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: October 2011 Freshwater Tank of the Month Submission*

love it bev!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Poll added....Please take a few minutes to vote for the tank you like the best.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Forgot to mention that voting will end on 7NOV. Keep the votes coming.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

21 votes gotta be more people than that, come on people


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Doing better. Two more days to vote.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations to susankat for winning for the month of October!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats,Susan,what a gorgeous tank!


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

LOVED your tank Susan ! 
Congratulations ! 
What a fun contest ! 
It's great to see others' tanks and their ideas !
Enter your tank(s) next month fellow aquarists !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats Susan


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

HFGGHG said:


> LOVED your tank Susan !
> Congratulations !
> What a fun contest !
> It's great to see others' tanks and their ideas !
> Enter your tank(s) next month fellow aquarists !!!!!!!!!!


I was expecting you to win, you were way ahead of me for a long while. Your tank is beautiful.


Thanks for all the congrats. It ended up being a very close race.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats susan, well deserved!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats susan!


----------

